# I'm too clingy and need help!



## Ineedadvise (Jul 12, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago my ex girlfriend broke up with me for many reasons. I am obsessed. Were STILL in LOVE with EACHOTHER and WANT TO BE WITH EACHOTHER but I need to fix my obsession with her before we can get back together. The only problem is I don't know how to stop wanting to be with her or how to stop the need to talk to her every hour to make sure shes okay or who shes out with. I can't go a moment without making sure shes okay. Which also leads to another problem our conversations are just small talk because I don't know how to hold an intresting conversation. I don't know what to talk about or say except for whinning about being so broken without her, and lets face it that gets really annoying. I literally can't breath when I don't talk or text her for long periods of time. I've never had a girl like her. Shes the only girl I've truely cared about and shes the only girl thats ever treated me like I'm the only guy in the world. Shes so amazing and beautiful and I want to fix my problems so that we can be together again, so please if you can help me that would save me from what feels like hell. and before everyone replys move on, were on sort of a break she still loves me and still wants to be with me and she told me I need to fix this before we get back together. also I am 18 and I know everyones going to say young love never works its because your young blah blah blah. Were a mature couple I just need to fix my problem.


----------



## lonelyman (Jun 28, 2011)

You are not clingy or jealous.....you are obsessed!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ineedadvise (Jul 12, 2011)

lonelyman said:


> You are not clingy or jealous.....you are obsessed!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know I'm obsessed and I know I need help. I don't want to be like this anymore. I just don't know where to start...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Listen up: you need to move on.

Stop calling her. She dumped you. SHe didn't want to be with you anymore. Accept that and respect her decision.

You staying stuck in this hole trying your hardest to believe something that isn't true and not accepting reality is very unhealthy and toxic. 

You are coming across as very psycho, weak and desperate to her. All of which are very unnattractive traits that will make her resent you and even less open to you.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

How old are you? My advice will be different based on your age.


----------



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel like your age will make a difference on the advice you receive. In general I'd advise you to be strong and let her be. If she loves you the same she'll be back. Either way weakness is not attractive.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Yup, time to move on with life and move on without her. You may not think so, but you will find someone again. You need to work on trusting people and your own confidence before you can have a healthy relationship. In dealing with relationships, before you find the right person, you have to be the right person.

Just as an FYI, the divorce rate skyrockets for people who get married when they are too young.


----------



## saveamarriage101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey buddy, you got it bad eh? 

Love does make people to crazy things, and your definitely in love. But your obsession is going to kill every relationship, no matter who with. I am not going to say drop it and move on like everybody else.

BUT you need to give her space, and you need to give yourself space. In these situations it has nothing to do with the relationship, it only has to do with you. So you need to work on yourself. There are tons of self help courses out there, or even go to a counselor.

In time once you got yourself all straightened out, I am sure she will notice the change and then you can work on the relationship. 
Take care of yourself first though my friend. The first love is always the hardest.
P.S. once you gain some self confidence, if she has moved on, dont be afraid to to see what else is out there. If you 2 are meant to be, in time it will happen. But dating never hurts.


----------

